# Places in spain



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 3, 2017)

Having just booked the ferry to santander I am now looking at my route.
I explored northern spain last year and loved it so much I decided to visit spain again. I will stop the first night at the elephant park and then head straight south. I do not intend to get as far as the south coast, or seville and want to explore the leon castille area. There are not so many aires in this region but I know that I shall be pretty ok if I park neatly in a village car park.
I just wanted to ask if you had any  favourite spots around this area that you would recommend. 
I have 8 weeks and shall probably pop over the border if it suits me.
Thanks.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Mar 3, 2017)

Burgos, Toledo and El Escorial (a bit further south) are all worth a visit.
Bd..


----------



## Sidari (Mar 4, 2017)

*spanish desert*

hi
 have look at the fantastic deserts in northern spain, go on google images and look for " bardenas reales natural park" its really fantastic and you can free camp in the desert, there is a small house you can camp at in the middle, its not easy to find. the sky at night is out of this world. the 2 pics are when I was there in my car.


----------



## cdmoreear (Mar 4, 2017)

*Favourite Spots*



Moonraker 2 said:


> Having just booked the ferry to santander I am now looking at my route.
> I explored northern spain last year and loved it so much I decided to visit spain again. I will stop the first night at the elephant park and then head straight south. I do not intend to get as far as the south coast, or seville and want to explore the leon castille area. There are not so many aires in this region but I know that I shall be pretty ok if I park neatly in a village car park.
> I just wanted to ask if you had any  favourite spots around this area that you would recommend.
> I have 8 weeks and shall probably pop over the border if it suits me.
> Thanks.



Hi

Try the walled city of Avila there is a free Aire Google Maps in the main car park just behind the police station only a 5 min walk from town.   The city is famous for its intact medieval city wall part of which you can walk around.  

The Aqueduct of Segovia is worth a look at.  The Roman aqueduct has over 100 arches and runs through the town.   There is an Aire behind the bullring Google Maps  about 15min walk down to town

El Burgo de Osma is another favourite town with an Aire Google Maps  and market just 5 min away.


Viajes felices y seguros


----------



## John H (Mar 4, 2017)

It all depends what your interests are but, in addition to those places already recommended, I would suggest the medieval and culinary joy that is Caceres, the national Park at Monfrague with its wall-to-wall vultures, Salamanca, the fantastic ria coast of Galicia, the Roman settlement at Merida, the Conquistador town of Trujilo, over the border to the back-in-time villages of the Tras Os Montes and the wonderful medieval town of Braganca and then on down the spectacular Douro Valley to the home of port wine at Porto..........................in fact, there is enough to keep you interested for 8 months, never mind 8 weeks. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 4, 2017)

*Puerto Lapice*

Stayed at this aires a couple of weeks ago. Nice place.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks sidari I visited the park reales last year and yes it was wonderful.
 A couple of other suggestions are in the north where I explored fairly intensively and this year I was looking for places in the central region, so thank you for those. I will look them up on the map.
Certainly spain is a large country so I hope it will keep me interested for several years.  

Must get on with the duo lingo!!!


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 4, 2017)

Antonio said:


> Stayed at this aires a couple of weeks ago. Nice place.View attachment 51341



This is in the Iberia POIs ...


----------



## cdmoreear (Mar 5, 2017)

*Spanish Interactive Tourist Map*



Moonraker 2 said:


> Having just booked the ferry to santander I am now looking at my route.
> I explored northern spain last year and loved it so much I decided to visit spain again. I will stop the first night at the elephant park and then head straight south. I do not intend to get as far as the south coast, or seville and want to explore the leon castille area. There are not so many aires in this region but I know that I shall be pretty ok if I park neatly in a village car park.
> I just wanted to ask if you had any  favourite spots around this area that you would recommend.
> I have 8 weeks and shall probably pop over the border if it suits me.
> Thanks.



Hi 

Thought this might help.

Link Not sure where to go? Find where you want to see on the map | spain.info in english is to Spanish Interactive Map useful for deciding where to go and what to see.


----------

